# Forum Members' Pipe: Nominate Pipe Makers



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

With the results split 10/8 around the $100 mark, tilting towards cheaper, I think we should plan for $100 to be the absolute max, and search out pipe makers who would take on the project for that per-pipe price range.

*So name any and all pipe makers you think could both hit this price point and deliver a pipe that's an excellent smoker.*

Even if someone has already mentioned the maker/makers you have in mind, name them yourself. I'll make another poll with the most frequently named options. After that, I think we can get down to shapes and contacting different craftsmen/companies.

I'll kick it off:

Boswell
Stanwell


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

My vote goes to Boswell. I think it would be easier dealing with a producer here in the U.S. And he makes some really nice reasonably priced pipes.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Boswell's could definitely come up with something pretty close to the $100 price point, it might be a little bit more, but I would guess probably not more than $125. I have a Boswell's pipe from another forum that we did a group buy on last year, and they did a great job with it.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

BOSWELL!


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Someone mentioned Caskwith pipes, in the other thread. 
I took a look and like them a lot:

Caskwith


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

I just bought my first boswell pipe. At around $65 dollars, I could not ask for a better pipe. So, I also would recommend Boswell as well.


----------



## ND13 (Dec 11, 2008)

Boswell has my vote


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

Someone who is a member on this forum should post a thread.

(If you need help with designing a little stem logo I can assist with that  )


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

..something like this (it has to be simple, right?):


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a couple of Boswell's and certainly vote for them


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

Well, I am reasonably confident that Mogens Johansen (former chief carver for Bjarne and current owner/carver for Johs) could handle the job (we're talking about a numbered edition run of 18-24 briars, correct?). Still, there is a definite wisdom in dealing with a US carver


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

juni said:


> Someone who is a member on this forum should post a thread.
> 
> (If you need help with designing a little stem logo I can assist with that  )


I'm a member of this forum. If everyone thinks it's a good idea, I could post a message there. What do you guys think?


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

I think once you find a few quality / approved makers you just send the idea out for bid and see who can wow the members with an affordable stylish pipe. If you can prepare an order of over 20 pipes, that would be good reason for them to compete somewhat for business.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Bear Graves said:


> Well, I am reasonably confident that Mogens Johansen (former chief carver for Bjarne and current owner/carver for Johs) could handle the job (we're talking about a numbered edition run of 18-24 briars, correct?). Still, there is a definite wisdom in dealing with a US carver


I would second Johs. I really like the quality of his work.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

WWhermit said:


> I would second Johs. I really like the quality of his work.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


I would approach Caskwith or Senatorov first if one of them wants to do it, if not I would go with Johs or another smallish builder.

The other forum just did a Boswell Pipe a few months ago. Why copy them? THere are also some cross posters who may not get the Puff Pipe since they aready just got the other one in the spring. I think we should try to go with something a little different. Nothing against Boswell and I own several of them that are all GREAT somokers.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I strongly second Johs as well. I'm pretty open on the shapes, but I would like a bowl that's at or very near 2" tall. I think that's a good size without being huge or small.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> open on the shapes, but I would like a bowl that's at or very near 2" tall. I think that's a good size without being huge or small.


Agreed. Perhaps something in the range of a Sav KS? Now if only we could convince the maker to fit mine for a Sav balsa filter... I know, I know...sacrilege!


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I would approach Caskwith or Senatorov first if one of them wants to do it, if not I would go with Johs or another smallish builder.
> 
> The other forum just did a Boswell Pipe a few months ago. Why copy them? THere are also some cross posters who may not get the Puff Pipe since they aready just got the other one in the spring. I think we should try to go with something a little different. Nothing against Boswell and I own several of them that are all GREAT somokers.


+1

I own that "other forum" Boswell poker and it smokes wonderfully.
However, I don´t really enjoy the looks on most Boswells and would prefer another pipe maker too.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Requiem said:


> I don´t really enjoy the looks on most Boswells and would prefer another pipe maker too.


Yeah, I reluctantly agree, and I nominated them. They seems like great people, but there's only two or so shapes of theirs that I like. Some, and no offense Boswells, just look ... clunky to me. They do make a sharp poker, for sure.

Johs, on the other hand, brings superb Danish styling to the table in just about every shape I've seen him put out. Plus his pipes tend to run closer to 70 to 80 bucks. Boswell has some cheap ones, but they're almost exclusively nosewarmers.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm not that hot on the look of Boswells either. Stanwell or Johs would be more my style. But then, I'm not even sure if I'm jumping in yet, so ignore this post.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I hadn't thought of using Joh's. I do own the other forum's pipe from Boswell, and while they did do a good job with it, I wouldn't mind something new/different. So if we went with Joh's, my curiosity would be piqued for sure.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Just thought I'd bump this one up. What's the next step, gentlemen?


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Johs


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

DubintheDam said:


> Johs


The mayor is a man of few words. Me likes!


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> The mayor is a man of few words. Me likes!


Johs looks like a great option, however, his pipes seem way above our mark. Will he be willing to come down to our range?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Hawnted said:


> Johs looks like a great option, however, his pipes seem way above our mark. Will he be willing to come down to our range?


all you have to do is ask.

in order to come down to the $100 mark, you may not get much choice in stain color, stem type, or finish choices (smooth, sandblast, rusticated). of course, all those issues make it easier for the maker to focus on doing only a couple things..

you gotta ask first.

if you check smokingpipes' prices for Johs, they are well within reach. 
don't worry if he's making them in another country, emails travel fast.

you need to consider that the maker you choose may not like making the shape you all chose to go with. might wanna figure out a few makers, find the shapes they like to make, then vote it off to find the maker/shape that matches up. just some suggestions.

and i agree with you guys, i'm not a fan of Boswells shapes, although i hear they smoke great.

another consideration is the "Puff POY" stamp. that first year will cost you a few extra bucks if the maker has to send off for a stamp to be made...
when we were still ClubStogie.com, and Tinsky made our pipe, we split the cost for him to have the stamp made. it wasn't anything spectacular, didn't even look like the CS logo font...

edit:
there's other makers, like Neerup, Brebbia, Stanwell, Savinelli (they make pipes for Iwan Ries...)
what about an IMP Meerschaum?? the ones with carvings cost around $150 on SP.com... you get 'em smooth, and a large order paid up front, they could come down a good $25~$35. the one in the llink is only $110.


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

IHT said:


> all you have to do is ask.


So true. You never ask you will never know.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

His pipes seem to be reasonably priced and also keep in mind that if we're buying direct from the manufacturer there should be a discount because there's no retailer markup. On the other hand there may be a premium because it's a limited production run. At any rate, I think we should have someone approach them and see if there's any interest in taking on the task before we go much further.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Boswell.


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

I talked to Mogens and he feels like it shouldn't be an issue to bring in the pipes at (or under) the $100 price point. He asked if anyone had sketched out what the club would desires, as far as shape, what size (rendered in mm).

On the matter of finish, I told him that we may ask for smooth, sandblasted or, if the pipe's aesthetic would naturally lend itself to the process, a partial blast (think a quarter bent rhodesian with blast below the bead and smooth above). For the sake of uniformity, spot rustication was unacceptable. I also told him, if he were awarded the commission, that we would like the pipes individually numbered.

That's what I have, so far.

Da' Bear


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

Actually, I just call Mogens (Johs), his English is far better than mine.

There also is an outside (really outside) possibility that I might be able to get Randy Wiley to look at the project



IHT said:


> all you have to do is ask.
> 
> in order to come down to the $100 mark, you may not get much choice in stain color, stem type, or finish choices (smooth, sandblast, rusticated). of course, all those issues make it easier for the maker to focus on doing only a couple things..
> 
> ...


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a couple of Randy Wiley pipes and love them. He certainly would be a good choice if he would do it.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Somebody else can take over putting the next poll together.

Johs
Boswell
etc


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

I gave Randy Wiley a call and he'll be sending me a bid for individually numbered pipes. To keep costs in line, we both thought that the finish should be the black Galleon rustication w/smooth, burgundy rim (to show so grain). Johs said he can do the pipe for about $100, either working with our drawings, or just using his interpretation of a desired shape.

Best,

Bear


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for your efforts, Bear, I'm sure everyone appreciates it.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks Bear!!! I think your contacts can make this a great pipe!!!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks! It's appreciated Bear.


----------



## michwen (Oct 9, 2008)

I must have missed this post before:embarassed:

Is it to late to join?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

michwen said:


> I must have missed this post before:embarassed:
> 
> Is it to late to join?


Not at all. Things are still in the formative stages.


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

Ah well, for what it's worth, Randy Wiley made a bid of:<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>
Style: beaded dublin (single or double), straight or quarter bent, rd. tapper stem
 Finish: galleon / smooth above bead.
Stamp/engraving: Desired group title and each pipe stamped with an individual number, based upon the order of creation.
Cost 120.00 per unit. 
<o> </o>
Similar, unstamped models retail at $172, we sell them at about $158.
<o> </o>
Best,<o> </o>
Da' Bear


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

Clearly, there are some formatting issues that I need to get used to. 


Bear Graves said:


> Ah well, for what it's worth, Randy Wiley made a bid of:fficeffice" /><O> </O>
> Style: beaded dublin (single or double), straight or quarter bent, rd. tapper stem
> Finish: galleon / smooth above bead.
> Stamp/engraving: Desired group title and each pipe stamped with an individual number, based upon the order of creation.
> ...


----------



## michwen (Oct 9, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> Not at all. Things are still in the formative stages.


Great:banana:!

Im in!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Bear,

Thanks for all the work on our behalf. That sounds like a great deal. I love dublin's, so I'd be in!


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

$120 is $20 more than the max I wanted to spend, but really, I will still buy one at that price. 

Those options you mentioned...Will every buyer choose a combination of them, or we will choose one combination as a group and have every pipe be uniform?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Crap now I'm getting tempted by this too.....must.....resist.....the.....urge!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Z.Kramer said:


> $120 is $20 more than the max I wanted to spend, but really, I will still buy one at that price.
> 
> Those options you mentioned...Will every buyer choose a combination of them, or we will choose one combination as a group and have every pipe be uniform?


It is still a bargain at $120 given the quality of the work he does:

Randy Wiley Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

Though it will also be intersting to see what Jos comes up with!!!

The only thing with me is I probably cannot swing it until after the holidays. But if that is OK, I will be in!!! THanks again Bear. I need to venture to your store one of these days!!!


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

Johs said that he would do a sandblasted, individually numbered pipe of our design , or a shape of our choice (given reasonable shape limitations) for $100. A standard sized sandblasted egg-cup style sitter or its full sized bowl churchwarden iteration is possible. For that matter, any Danish classic take on a standard shape.

Randy simply asked, if we decided to go with his bid, for us to pick one of those shapes and bead amounts and he would deliver whatever number we required. The key with both makers is that one template is picked and all members enjoy a somewhat unified shape and finish.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Bear,

These all sound like great choices, but personally I'd lean towards the Johs full sized bowl churchwarden (how nice would it be to have a churchwarden with a big bowl and a good draw!) or the Wiley dublin. Either way, whatever the concensus is I'm in. If the $20 makes a difference for some of the members I'd lean that way so we can have the most people participate as possible.

John


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Crap now I'm getting tempted by this too.....must.....resist.....the.....urge!


Resistance is futile!


----------



## michwen (Oct 9, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> Bear,
> 
> These all sound like great choices, but personally I'd lean towards the Johs full sized bowl churchwarden (how nice would it be to have a churchwarden with a big bowl and a good draw!) or the Wiley dublin. Either way, whatever the concensus is I'm in. If the $20 makes a difference for some of the members I'd lean that way so we can have the most people participate as possible.
> 
> John


 I agree with indigo. Btw, tnx Bear, great job!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I dig Johs, and it's a better price for me. I don't have any desire for a churchwarden myself, but that's just one vote.

I really dig these Johs shapes, and his blasting is an excellent finish.

Johs Sandblasted Bent Dublin Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

Johs Smooth Bulldog Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

*ANYTHING *with a hexagonal shank!

Johs Partial Rusticated Acorn Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

Johs Brugo Rusticated Bent Acorn (7) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

*REALLY*, I can't overstate my love for a hexagonal shank. You guys get Johs to make any shape with a hex shank, and I'm in. Big time.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Churchwarden or not, I love acorns and dublins. Man, that sandblasted dublin is a beautiful pipe!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

And if a churchwarden is not selected, I could always buy this sweet Johs churchwarden:










Johs Smooth Freehand Churchwarden Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

So many nice pipes!


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

drastic_quench said:


> I dig Johs
> 
> Johs Brugo Rusticated Bent Acorn (7) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


This last one is a Mastro de Paja that somehow was mistakenly classified as a Joh's pipe on their site...shocking that it has been sold so quickly? I wonder if the price reflected MdP or Johs


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

Zoinks! That is one SPECTACULAR screw-up and one that I need to pass downward to the mgr in merchandising. My screw up of the month was when I missed a lower case "f" at the beginning of a word in the following sentence: "Tom Eltang's exemplary flame grain often sets the stage for his unique shield interpretations...."
Yup, "lame grain". Thank god that I caught it within 15 minutes of going live.


Savvy said:


> This last one is a Mastro de Paja that somehow was mistakenly classified as a Joh's pipe on their site...shocking that it has been sold so quickly? I wonder if the price reflected MdP or Johs


----------



## michwen (Oct 9, 2008)

Johs got my vote!

Great looking pipes!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Another thing I think it would be good to determine as soon as we can is approximately when the funds will be needed to purchase the pipe. Before xmas or after, for example. This might help people plan and help to encourage maximum participation.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

I think I'm gonna have to say Boswell. I love the look of his pipes.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> Another thing I think it would be good to determine as soon as we can is approximately when the funds will be needed to purchase the pipe. Before xmas or after, for example. This might help people plan and help to encourage maximum participation.


Amen!


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

I say lepeltier. Was browsing threads and someone posted a pic of a custom one for another group. Some nice pipes I must say.

If not boswell would be nice. I really like them to.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

If we go the Joh's or Wiley route...I'll be in, don't have a pipe from either, and like different things about the looks of both. Still watching the thread...


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Mods, please close. Next thread is here:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/260746-forum-members-pipe-vote.html


----------

